# Social anxiety bootcamp, Thurs at 5pm Pst



## dandone (Jan 4, 2007)

This group is meeting via webcam this Thurs 01/22 at 7pm cst / 5pm pst. I'm going to give ot a try anyway,!and hope some of you will join me. http://www.sabootcamp.org/


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

count me in!


----------

